

Pre-Launch preview: Socialize, by AppMakr (avail for iPhone apps 3/15) - danielodio
http://go.AppMakr.com/introducing-socialize

======
mehedi895
hey .. I am New to AppMakr, I want to build a iPhone app. Is free version
reliable enough? Please advice

~~~
danielodio
Yep, it's very bulletproof. AppMakr has been used to make thousands of iPhone
apps over the past year. Give it a shot and let me know what you think!

------
danielodio
Thanks man! Launching for all apps made by AppMakr on 3/15. The Seth Godin app
will have it before then (I'll post link here when live.)

------
bbaker
Love it. This, plus user-created apps, could be powerful.

~~~
danielodio
Yah we just counted; AppMakr's made over 4,500 iOS apps, live in iTunes.
Android and WP7 are in beta; will be released this week.

Also check out the 2 minute sped-up video of a guy in our office making the
SXSW Guide app in 14 minutes: <http://vimeo.com/20814861>

------
avree
Looks cool, Daniel. :) Congratulations!

~~~
danielodio
Thx Avery for the support; u should make a GetAround app using AppMakr! :)

------
mesingea
Love this already. Awesome.

~~~
danielodio
Try making an app next week; every app made by AppMakr will have Socialize
built in. PBS & Seth Godin will be among 150 launch partners. Here's an app
made by a 14 year old w/ AppMakr that has Socialize (was part of the beta
group): <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/celeb-news/id381893266?mt=8>

------
dsforeman
Great Job!

~~~
danielodio
Dave, what do you like about it? Would like to get more details on what does &
doesn't work in your (and others') opinion(s).

------
jameshicks
Looking forward to the release. I still want to connect with you all so I can
get that post written for THE Tech Scoop: <http://www.thetechscoop.net>.

Talk to you after the release.

~~~
danielodio
Sounds good James

